# Broken boots again



## Boozeandbrews (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello guys,

This is the third time I cracked my right boot(goofy rider) and it's so f*cking annoying.

Nike vapen this time, last time two pairs of 32 lashed. Can anyone tell me why? I'm just jibbing around, small kickers, rails, bonks and ALOT of frontflips. Can frontflips be the answer? Every boot has been broken within two weeks.









Pic to show you guys.

So, what boot should I have? It sucks...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you have massive forward lean on your bindings?
Are your bindings to small? 

Since this is the 3rd pair of boots I'm thinking it's more of a binding problem. 
Can you post some pics of your bindings on your board


----------



## Boozeandbrews (Mar 14, 2014)

slyder said:


> Do you have massive forward lean on your bindings?
> Are your bindings to small?
> 
> Since this is the 3rd pair of boots I'm thinking it's more of a binding problem.
> Can you post some pics of your bindings on your board


Oh, I totally forgot. No forward leaing, using switchback(eikis model) so It's straight as an arrow. Broke my last two 32 boots in flux bindings, se30 and titan. It's crazy!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

all ankle flex and no pressure on your turns 

kidding but kinda serious. How the hell do you get that much backward lean with a highback and break a boot 

I say put the boot in the binding and snap some pics, this is a must somethings going on...obviously...


----------



## Boozeandbrews (Mar 14, 2014)

I'd say a perfect fit. Am I missing something?

Thanks for all time btw.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Obviously the mouth on your highback has come to life and the bend in your boot is just the hinge of its jaw. Obviously.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Something doesn't add up. Where do you store your boots? Do you use boot dryers? If it's not a binding issue it seems like something would have to be damaging the structural integrity of the boot.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

how soft are those highbacks??? 

I honestly think that when you pressure backwards your highbacks buckle and over time you just snap the boot. I'm not familiar with those bindings but they just look flimsy and soft... nothing to support the back of your boot, hence the fail of 3 pairs of boots with those same bindings. 

Dump the bindings


----------



## Boozeandbrews (Mar 14, 2014)

slyder said:


> how soft are those highbacks???
> 
> I honestly think that when you pressure backwards your highbacks buckle and over time you just snap the boot. I'm not familiar with those bindings but they just look flimsy and soft... nothing to support the back of your boot, hence the fail of 3 pairs of boots with those same bindings.
> 
> Dump the bindings


Soft highbacks! I don't think the binding is the problem. I broke two pair 32 lashed in flux titan the past seasons.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have switchbacks and don’t have this problem with my boots but my boots are stiff. Switchback highjacks are like most bindings now soft torsionally and stiffer edge to edge. I don’t know what you are doing but maybe the boots are to soft for what you are doing.


----------



## Boozeandbrews (Mar 14, 2014)

readimag said:


> I have switchbacks and don’t have this problem with my boots but my boots are stiff. Switchback highjacks are like most bindings now soft torsionally and stiffer edge to edge. I don’t know what you are doing but maybe the boots are to soft for what you are doing.


That mat be the problem. Im 180 cm and 84 kilos, so like 185 lbs?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm gonna stick with subjected them to rapid temperature changes. Going from super warm to tsuper cold and back again over and over is bad for any material. That or somehow they're getting pressured in travel. I've seen huge guys rock soft boots for years and never break them.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

That is what about 5’10” so you are two inches shorter them me and about the same weight. I have to ride stiffer boots or I also use the boots up to fast. I think it is when I do my tame dogs as a lot of pressure goes in to the boot, but who knows. I blew out my ride orions granted it is a low end boot but it was good for park/jib. I switched to the salomon f30 and k2 ufo and the f30’s are almost to soft for me outside the park.


----------



## Boozeandbrews (Mar 14, 2014)

readimag said:


> That is what about 5’10” so you are two inches shorter them me and about the same weight. I have to ride stiffer boots or I also use the boots up to fast. I think it is when I do my tame dogs as a lot of pressure goes in to the boot, but who knows. I blew out my ride orions granted it is a low end boot but it was good for park/jib. I switched to the salomon f30 and k2 ufo and the f30’s are almost to soft for me outside the park.


Okey! My only option when returning the boots is to get a pair of Nike DK instead, the only one they have in my size or get a gift card for next season. Not sure what to do...

M


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

The DK is just softer then mid flex so that is a gamble you will have to take if you want. On the plus side if they break again maybe you can get the gift card for next year.


----------



## Boozeandbrews (Mar 14, 2014)

readimag said:


> The DK is just softer then mid flex so that is a gamble you will have to take if you want. On the plus side if they break again maybe you can get the gift card for next year.


Softer? I read that they are like 7/10 in a scale.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

You are talking about the zoom dk’s right?


----------



## Boozeandbrews (Mar 14, 2014)

readimag said:


> You are talking about the zoom dk’s right?


Yep,that's right.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have no clue what you're doing to break the spines of 3 boots, but whatever you're doing you're doing it wrong. :laugh:


----------



## Boozeandbrews (Mar 14, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I have no clue what you're doing to break the spines of 3 boots, but whatever you're doing you're doing it wrong. :laugh:


Amen to that!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I also disagree with the temperature statement. 

Nearly everyone of us would have broken boots if that were true. 
I keep mine in the 70* house, like most or all of us do. I then hit the hill anywhere from 30*f to -10*f to ride. That is a swing of 40* - 80* colder in a very short time. I have never broken anything, nor is this a common issue for most ppl.

Something is either wrong with your setup, like I was trying to find. Sorry didn't, and my knowledge is limited or it's riding style/form. To break several different boots in different bindings, like linvillegorge said "you're doing you're doing it wrong"

Do you know immediately when one breaks? If so what were you doing at the time. Jibbing, jumping, rail, boning/tweaking a grab. What type of terrain, groomers, park, chutes, moguls? 
Some of this may help answer they question

Did you piss someone off at college or home and they are purposely snapping the spine of your boot. 
This is just so uncommon and with so many different combinations the only common factor is, you


----------



## FalseFlag (Mar 8, 2014)

I didn't know breaking boots was possible. :icon_scratch: Is it always the same foot? Which foot it it lead or trail? Are your boots loose fitting?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah dk boots are a med flex at best I dont know where you got 7/10 that is up tjere with my ufo k2 boots. I eould say the dk's are more like a burton ambush boot. I would see if they can order you a stiffer boot from another shop on store credit.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Boozeandbrews said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> This is the third time I cracked my right boot(goofy rider) and it's so f*cking annoying.
> 
> ...


I don't even need to read what the rest of these people wrote in response here's the reason they're breaking. You are riding soft shitty boots. Nikes are made with cardboard. You're creasing the backspine because it's not meant to absorb that type of flex so it just bends. 

You don't want it to happen, buy a real boot not some piece of shit Nikes or soft 32's. Your best bet is to look at something with a urethane backspine like a K2, Ride, or Salomon. 

Highbacks aren't the issue, riding style isn't the issue, it's the boots. 

Now unless that backspine is pinching your achiles it's just a cosmetic break more than anything.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

see the pros to the rescue. The veterans usually have the correct answer and as usual BA nails it. :thumbsup:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a whole different angle: how is he taking his boots off? I find it hard to believe this could happen to a boot strapped into a binding, evens shitty Nike boot. But when he gets off the mountain is he pulling the boot off from the sole or is he prying the boot of with his other foot, by jamming one foot into the top/back of the other boot to push the boot off?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

slyder said:


> I also disagree with the temperature statement.
> 
> Nearly everyone of us would have broken boots if that were true.
> I keep mine in the 70* house, like most or all of us do. I then hit the hill anywhere from 30*f to -10*f to ride. That is a swing of 40* - 80* colder in a very short time. I have never broken anything, nor is this a common issue for most ppl.
> [/IMG]


Ya I agree with that, I dont mean normal basic temp changes like that. I've found people who store boots in super hot attics in summer where it gets well over 100 degrees for months which is bad for material and I've also seen people store them in freezing cold garages who then blast them with heat guns and even taught a kid who admitted to using an oven to to warm them up fast to go ride :dunno: boot broke on him similar to what these did. If there simply going from living room to slope that obviously should not cause a problem. Not saying this is what happened just asking if it was possible.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

lab49232 said:


> Ya I agree with that, I dont mean normal basic temp changes like that. I've found people who store boots in super hot attics in summer where it gets well over 100 degrees for months which is bad for material and I've also seen people store them in freezing cold garages who then blast them with heat guns and even taught a kid who admitted to using an oven to to warm them up fast to go ride :dunno: boot broke on him similar to what these did. If there simply going from living room to slope that obviously should not cause a problem. Not saying this is what happened just asking if it was possible.


Gotch-ya

using an oven to warm your boots and storing in attic :huh: mine stored in a nice stable climate of my basement.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

slyder said:


> Gotch-ya
> 
> using an oven to warm your boots and storing in attic :huh: mine stored in a nice stable climate of my basement.


Hahaha yup, sadly after dealing with hundreds of people I've learned to never underestimate what people will do with their equipment, "what do you mean leaving my board in my roof rack all season is bad for it" :dizzy:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

lab49232 said:


> Hahaha yup, sadly after dealing with hundreds of people I've learned to never underestimate what people will do with their equipment, "what do you mean leaving my board in my roof rack all season is bad for it" :dizzy:


never heard that one before but that is funny shit !!!! :eusa_clap:


----------



## Boozeandbrews (Mar 14, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> I have a whole different angle: how is he taking his boots off? I find it hard to believe this could happen to a boot strapped into a binding, evens shitty Nike boot. But when he gets off the mountain is he pulling the boot off from the sole or is he prying the boot of with his other foot, by jamming one foot into the top/back of the other boot to push the boot off?


No, I've always been careful and taking of the boots with the inner boot still on. Can't be the problem.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> I have a whole different angle: how is he taking his boots off? I find it hard to believe this could happen to a boot strapped into a binding, evens shitty Nike boot. But when he gets off the mountain is he pulling the boot off from the sole or is he prying the boot of with his other foot, by jamming one foot into the top/back of the other boot to push the boot off?


This is my guess as well. I do that to my boots and I'm seeing a little crease on my boots which is similar to the OP's boots.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Taking it off has nothing to do with it. It's creasing from the lack of back spine support as he laterally flexes it. Boots have done this for over 30 years.


----------

